# how to fiberglass sub box look



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

ive had a couple people ask me how i make my sub boxes. hope this helps and if you have any questions just ask :biggrin: .

what i use to build : super glue 
kicker
styrene plastic
old t-shirt or post it sheets
sand paper 
bondo spot putty










first thing i do is think of a design (1:1 pics always help) then start cutting desgin out cut the shape of the subs your using at this point.










now you build the frame to give you the shape you want 


















after u build the frame you can use either the t-shirt material or the post it sheets and super glue to form the shape. it dont have to be post it paper im sure any paper will work fine i just used it cause its what i had near and i just stuck with it. This build is the first time i used t-shirt material i like it better its easier to get the shape but needs more glue tho stiffen it.

















after you shape it you put a couple coats of super glue to get the material hard. Now you start the fun part of sanding. You can use bondo spot putty during this stage to help it smooth it out. Now the bondo is way easier to sand down but takes longer to dry.the super glue with kicker dries in seconds but is a lil harder to sand. I use super glue only but its your choice.










after some sanding and primer 










so after like 4 hours of sanding this is the end result :biggrin: 


















so this is basicaly how i do my sub boxes.every other box might be a lil diferent cause of the shape but i hope this helps any one that want to try this out :biggrin:.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

thats bad ass...thanks for the tip..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 strange, i did mine like that too!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

great how to pancho!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

this is a badass tutorial man, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NICE PHOTO LAY OUT OF THIS HOW-TO PANCHO ! I HOPE TO SEE OTHERS TRY THIS OUT !

THANKS FOR SHARING BROTHER !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Really cool to see how you created your sub box!! I like the trick with the fabric.
Perhaps you could try to vacform but without the vac sucking...simply heat some styrene and press it over the structure and let it cool off. Could save a lot of sanding.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for tip bro!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

GREAT TIP BRO!!


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Excellent idea. Have you tried using another type of glue? Even if the parts is 1"x2" thats using a lot of super glue. I have heard of guys making toneau covers using fabric and elmers thinned with a little water.


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

Damn thats badass. I never thought about using A t-shirt! I usually just use a shit load of bondo putty and sand it out. Ive gotta try this method.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx for the how to pancho.I'll definitely be trying this one out.


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

Good tutorial mann! Really good and the pics help alot!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2009, 03:25 PM~15258345
> *NICE  PHOTO  LAY  OUT   OF  THIS   HOW-TO  PANCHO !    I  HOPE TO  SEE   OTHERS   TRY THIS   OUT  !
> 
> THANKS   FOR  SHARING  BROTHER !
> *


Don't worry, you will. I'm working on my '73 and I think one of these might make into the trunk! Thanks Pancho!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks fellas hope to see some builders tring this out :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by jevries+Oct 3 2009, 12:26 PM~15258351-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea it does use alot of glue this is the only glue ive tried so far.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Loooks good Pancho. Here is one that I did a few years ago, still haven't finished it, but I posted it in my thread way back. I used some of my wifes old panty hose and backs to rims cause they matched the size of the subs....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 3 2009, 05:20 PM~15258874
> *ive never tried vacuforming any thing but it does sound like it would save alot of sanding
> *


vac forming is fun and simple. if u wont get into trouble using the oven, its easiest. you basically make your first mold, the box is air tight with t he top of it being flat and having holes through it. you than have a frame which holds the styrene than you heat the styrene for about 2-3 mins dependings on size in the oven, kick the vaccuum on and lay the frame over the mold and let it sit there, push around certain areas quickly if it needs it to get it to form better, than ur done.. if ur interested in doing it, check out youtube to see some being done, u need pics of a simple box, which is what i built, ill snap u some.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

great tip bro! definately gonna have to try this !


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Oct 3 2009, 08:16 PM~15259376
> *great tip bro! definately gonna have to try this !
> *


x2


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya ..good shit bro..awesome ass tip..ill defenitly be trying this.. :thumbsup:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 3 2009, 02:53 PM~15258178
> *ive had a couple people ask me how i make my sub boxes. hope this helps and if you have any questions just ask  :biggrin: .
> 
> what i use to build : super glue
> ...


you ever try evercoat i believe it is called. im not in my model room so i would have to look to make sure that is what it is called, i havent had any reason to use mine in a while. but it dries way faster than that glazing putty and sands easier and i think smoother . mini uses this putty and turned me on to it and i love it. and mini if im wrong on the name please correct. 
and nice how too. i look forward to seeing some of these pop up.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 3 2009, 03:20 PM~15258874
> *thanks fellas hope to see some builders tring this out  :biggrin:
> ive never tried vacuforming any thing but it does sound like it would save alot of sanding
> yea it does use alot of glue this is the only glue ive tried so far.
> *



Pancho, it's super easy to do especially since in the case of your subbox you wouldn't need the vacuum but simply let the hot sheet of styrene sack on your structure like you did with the fabric.
A small metal window (wood wil also do) to clamp the sheet of styrene to and an oven is all it takes.
Place the window with the styrene in the oven watch until the styrene sacks for about an inch and place it over your "plug".


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Oct 4 2009, 03:20 AM~15262188
> *you ever try evercoat i believe it is called. im not in my model room so i would have to look to make sure that is what it is called, i havent had any reason to use mine in a while. but it dries way faster than that glazing putty and sands easier and i think smoother . mini uses this putty and turned me on to it and i love it. and mini if im wrong on the name please correct.
> and nice how too. i look forward to seeing some of these pop up.
> *


evercoat metal glaze! is what its called, i have it right next to me.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Those are some great tips! Thanx homies! Now I gotta try to see what I can come up with!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT. Anybody try this out yet? :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 30 2009, 11:56 PM~15828624
> *TTT.  Anybody try this out yet? :biggrin:
> *


Not yet, thanks for bringin it TTT.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

thanks for the tips homiez


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin: In progress...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 30 2009, 09:56 PM~15828624
> *TTT.  Anybody try this out yet? :biggrin:
> *


i did , much too much corona and super glue! :uh: it don't mix , still pickin fabric of my fingers! :uh: but the "how to's" are right on with out corona's!  im still practicing! thanx 4 the tips bro!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

good tips!!! definately useful


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Right on for sharing brotha'!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

no prob. just wana see the tips being used  :biggrin:


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

thats awesome. ill have to try this on my hilux model.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

bump for people that are wondering how to make these boxes like myself. thanks pancho. great how to bro.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 30 2009, 11:05 PM~15829492
> *i did , much too much corona and super glue!  :uh:  it don't mix , still pickin fabric of my fingers!  :uh:  but the "how to's" are right on with out corona's!    im still practicing! thanx 4 the tips bro!!!
> *


 dont pick your nose!  jus kiddin.. thanks pancho... 
I'm on the band wagon now...something will pop up in the future!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

killer tutorial im deff gonna try this looks alot better than just puttin a glob of putty down and trien to get the shape...what about usin fiberglass resin like in 1:1 wonder if itd work or if itd get to hot and just deform the plastic structure?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jul 23 2010, 10:37 AM~18121764
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 post a pic of you avi! :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 23 2010, 11:58 AM~18122994
> *post a pic of you avi! :biggrin:
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

i jus wanted to say thanx for da how to...i used da method an tried it out. here is wat it looks like...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jul 29 2010, 05:45 PM~18178978
> *i jus wanted to say thanx for da how to...i used da method an tried it out. here is wat it looks like...
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: glad it helped you out


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy: here u go woodgrain


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

hell yeah Pancho looks like the real cars homie,top notch as always


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Man I've never seen this thread ... Great tip homie !


----------



## CHICAGO#1SG (Mar 1, 2009)

HEY HOMIE CHECK OUT MY SET UP I USED SOME PIECES OF OLD PLASTIC AND SHAPED AND BONDO THE BOX


----------



## jorhelj (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for th tip it's like a real Fiberglass box cool


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

great topic


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

great topic ttt


----------

